# Missing thread



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

I posted a thread entitled "First injectable cycle" in the Steroids and Testosterone Info section about 5 days ago. It was awaiting approval, but now shows up in my latest posts within my profile... Yet it is not on display in the forum. Could somebody please have a look and approve as required? Thanks!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Calm down mate, 1st things 1st have u reported it to the police?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Your thread is displayed on the forum:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/295841-injectable-cycle.html?highlight=#post5597786


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

I did report it missing to the Police, but they didn't take me seriously. They said they won't consider starting a search until its been at least a week. I'm really worried. It could be anywhere and getting into all kinds of trouble. =(


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

So it is. My bad. Will ensure that the Police are properly updated and will apologise for time wasting.


----------



## bauhaus (May 31, 2009)

Sandy87 said:


> *I did report it missing to the Police*, but they didn't take me seriously. They said they won't consider starting a search until its been at least a week. I'm really worried. It could be anywhere and getting into all kinds of trouble. =(


You're a bad grass.


----------

